# Dealing with Fishermen



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm sure this has been posted elsewhere.

To all my fellow waterfowl hunters and fellow fishermen - what do you think is the most appropriate way to deal with fishermen trolling too close to your decoys?

This is a regular occurrence for me on the inland lake I hunt. It's small, not a busy lake at all, with max only two or three boats on it during bedding season. But lately I've had the same couple of bass fishing boats trolling past my decoys and into my shooting lane while I'm trying to call in flocks.

To their credit, I'm ranging them about 50-70 yards from my spread, but I'm also tucked into a corner of the lake, so it would seem far easier/courteous to just not fish that area. So far I've not said anything to them - just stopped calling and waited, annoyed, while they slowly drift pass. I've not wanted to start any arguments with them that could draw out the interruption and make my hunting experience worse.

They know my decoys are decoys, and they've pointed my blind out to each other, so it's not that they're oblivious. They also do not just make one pass - they continually troll a circle around the lake for hours. I've had several flocks commit and then back out because they spot one of these boats too close for comfort.

What do you guys think?


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

unload in the air every time they come close


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

don't bother with filing a hunter harassment charge.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

TheHighLIfe said:


> unload in the air every time they come close


That seems like an illegal reckless discharge, even more disruptive to the hunt, and if they are CPL holders, they might return fire.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't see how you can justify your use of this lake over theirs. As long as they're not sitting out in front of you I think you just share the water. I think I wouldn't be afraid to shoot birds when they are nearby, in a safe direction, maybe they will get nervous and stY away. 

Are you hunting a boat blind or a permanent blind? If you can move, maybe set up so you can still get safe shots when they are just outside your spread. 

You can look at the bright side that when they are fishing the other side of the lake, they will flare birds who are avoiding your spread too.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Post this in the fishing forum if you want some real world answers instead of silly unload in the air everytime they come close answers.

70 yards seems plenty far enough away to me, you don't own that lake.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

jwinks said:


> I don't see how you can justify your use of this lake over theirs. As long as they're not sitting out in front of you I think you just share the water. I think I wouldn't be afraid to shoot birds when they are nearby, in a safe direction, maybe they will get nervous and stY away.
> 
> Are you hunting a boat blind or a permanent blind? If you can move, maybe set up so you can still get safe shots when they are just outside your spread.
> 
> You can look at the bright side that when they are fishing the other side of the lake, they will flare birds who are avoiding your spread too.


That's fair, and I do recognize that it is a public lake and they also have a right to fish it. However, it seems to me that the responsible and sportsman thing is to stay well clear of an occupied hunting blind at all times. Same thing in deer hunting. Nobody wants hikers walking within shooting range of their blind....repeatedly and knowingly, even if they have a legal right to be there. I'm hunting out of a canoe hidden in some downed trees - most of the shore is heavy forest/brush and muck, so there's not a lot of opportunity to relocate.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

MC2 said:


> That's fair, and I do recognize that it is a public lake and they also have a right to fish it. However, it seems to me that the responsible and sportsman thing is to stay well clear of an occupied hunting blind at all times. Same thing in deer hunting. Nobody wants hikers walking within shooting range of their blind....repeatedly and knowingly, even if they have a legal right to be there. I'm hunting out of a canoe hidden in some downed trees - most of the shore is heavy forest/brush and muck, so there's not a lot of opportunity to relocate.


Yeah, i certainly would give anyone space, but as you said, they have seen you and disregarded you, so they probably are thinking "I've been fishing here for years, I'm not gonna stop for some duck hunter" and talking to them probably won't help. No sense in burning bridges in the area by getting in a shouting match over a few birds or bass. They probably aren't fishing every day, and it's better than having a skybuster hunting next to you.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

It'll also get cold soon and they won't be out there fishing.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

jwinks said:


> It'll also get cold soon and they won't be out there fishing.


I'm inclined to agree, and I think you and I are on the same page. I was just curious if other people handle this differently, other than illegal warning shots and the "not your lake" crowd.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

jwinks said:


> It'll also get cold soon and they won't be out there fishing.











Don't count on it! Jan 21st.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

chemo13 said:


> Don't count on it! Jan 21st.


The difference here Doc is that you aren't fishing for bucket mouths and I'm sure you would give duck hunters some room. (nice fish btw!) 

If I was sitting there working a flock and they came by pointing at my blind within 100 yards I would stand up and give them the "Reallllllllly....". That is ridiculous. I get it we share the water but these guys have all summer and they feel the need to come strolling by the shoreline you set up on... 

I wouldn't start cussing them out or look for an argument. Years ago some kayakers paddle through my buddy's spread, my buddy came unglued. He gave them a few choice words. He said something about the chance of getting peppered... When we got to the launch he was greeted by a State Police office. The officer had a conversation with him, she seemed more on his side but you cannot mention "shot, peppered, or sprayed"


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

chemo13 said:


> Don't count on it! Jan 21st.


If that is the " small, not at all busy inland lake", I would probably be mad if you were fishing 50 yds from me.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Haha. We had this problem this last weekend. Had two teenagers fishing IN the east marsh at NP managed unit. Couldn't figure out why every duck coming near us flared. Finally stepped out into the decoys and spotted them fishing just around the cattails from us (~50yds from my decoys). Packed it in as they were not leaving. On public land they have every right to be there, in the managed unit it is my understanding they do not. Frustrating but I didn't want to start anything. Ruined my hunt but I'll have other opportunities to go out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I fish till the water is too hard. I give spreads as wide a berth as I would like if it were me. What hills me are the peckerhead pass shooters who disguise themselves as much as possible, then jump up and bitch you came too close, when you didn't see them because they were trying to not be seen.......,.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

ESOX said:


> I fish till the water is too hard. I give spreads as wide a berth as I would like if it were me. What hills me are the peckerhead pass shooters who disguise themselves as much as possible, then jump up and bitch you came too close, when you didn't see them because they were trying to not be seen.......,.


Not a big fan of pass shooters myself, but to each his own. I think a spread of 30 decoys is a pretty good indication of where I am. I get how having no warning could be frustrating.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I have duck hunters on the small lake I fish for walleye. There's a large shallow flat on that side of the lake. I never get closer than about 300 yds so I'm safe if someone shoots in my direction accidentally.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Inconsiderate sportsmanship IMO, depending on the actual size of the lake (acres) and its layout. Deke spreads are assumed @ 40 yards and in. 75 yards maybe a wide enough birth if two minutes are the travel time, every 15 minutes though is getting belligerent . 

@Ash; I don't think they are suppose to be in the draw management units either.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

OnHoPr said:


> Inconsiderate sportsmanship IMO, depending on the actual size of the lake (acres) and its layout. Deke spreads are assumed @ 40 yards and in. 75 yards maybe a wide enough birth if two minutes are the travel time, every 15 minutes though is getting belligerent . I don't think they are suppose to be in the draw management units either.


My lake is about 75 acres and 500 yards across at its widest. Plenty of room.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Really not a good answer to this situation in all reality. Lose, lose. Just gotta hope they give you enough time in the morning to fill most or all of your bag until they start.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I wonder if there is a post in the fishing forums about some duck hunter who has his decoy spread in his favorite fishing hole of his favorite lake.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ash said:


> Haha. We had this problem this last weekend. Had two teenagers fishing IN the east marsh at NP managed unit. Couldn't figure out why every duck coming near us flared. Finally stepped out into the decoys and spotted them fishing just around the cattails from us (~50yds from my decoys). Packed it in as they were not leaving. On public land they have every right to be there, in the managed unit it is my understanding they do not. Frustrating but I didn't want to start anything. Ruined my hunt but I'll have other opportunities to go out.


the east marsh at NP is permit only during hunting season. Did you ask at the station if they issued them a permit? because they shouldn't have in hunting season. And if they don't have a permit, the DNR can remove them.

and by the way, have had people come walking down the dike at Shiawassee during hunting season. Not hunters...just walkers. teenage kids basically, laughing and giggling. Walked right in front of us...other side of our spread, probably 100yds from us, but still we wouldn't have shot had birds come through. We made a call to the DNR office, and a while later the DNR drove the dike, but apparently they had disappeared.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

just ducky said:


> the east marsh at NP is permit only during hunting season. Did you ask at the station if they issued them a permit? because they shouldn't have in hunting season. And if they don't have a permit, the DNR can remove them.
> 
> and by the way, have had people come walking down the dike at Shiawassee during hunting season. Not hunters...just walkers. teenage kids basically, laughing and giggling. Walked right in front of us...other side of our spread, probably 100yds from us, but still we wouldn't have shot had birds come through. We made a call to the DNR office, and a while later the DNR drove the dike, but apparently they had disappeared.


I turned my card in early at HQ and talked to the DNR and lady at the desk. DNR took off in his truck headed to the East marsh last I saw. Our hunt was ruined by then. I wasn't paddling back out.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

MC2 said:


> I'm sure this has been posted elsewhere.
> 
> To all my fellow waterfowl hunters and fellow fishermen - what do you think is the most appropriate way to deal with fishermen trolling too close to your decoys?
> 
> ...


I fish more days than I duck hunt cause u can. So I'd say if I caught a target species on my first pass trolling or drifting past your decoys it would be hard not to want to try the same pass again to see if I'd hook another. Assuming you hadn't been shooting at anything while I was in the vicinity and the only catching i'd done was near your deks I'd give it another SHOT.  I know what both taste like. No catching no second pass!:tsk:


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Where's this lake? I need a new place to fish in the mornings


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

We all have the option to fish and/or hunt. We should all just respect each other and play nice


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

bowhuntordie said:


> We all have the option to fish and/or hunt. We should all just respect each other and play nice


Agreed. This is not about hating on fishermen (I am one). It's about finding the best way to deal with inconsiderate people.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

In the early 70 s had a sailboat cross thru our entire decoy spread taking 88 decoys and 100 s of feet of mother lines and anchors with him til he was virtually stopped,he began yelling and screaming at us,,apparently he felt we had done something wrong,he paid for the damage and time involved rectifying the mess,anything is possible within the public domain!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Jeffish74 said:


> I fish more days than I duck hunt cause u can. So I'd say if I caught a target species on my first pass trolling or drifting past your decoys it would be hard not to want to try the same pass again to see if I'd hook another. Assuming you hadn't been shooting at anything while I was in the vicinity and the only catching i'd done was near your deks I'd give it another SHOT.  I know what both taste like. No catching no second pass!:tsk:


Are you saying that you would intentionally disrupt the hunt of a fellow sportsman just to catch a fish?

I too both duck hunt and fish. If I was fishing, I would go well out of my way to avoid disrupting a fellow sportsman who was duck hunting.

I look at it this way, if somebody was duck hunting in a spot that I wanted to hunt, I would not set up to shoot over their decoys. I would go someplace else to hunt. Why would I fish near their somebody's hunting location? I would go somewhere else to fish.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

that just goes to show your camo is working well...maybe they thought it was odd the ducks never moved and didnt realize a hunter was there...lol...gotta share public property...its there for everyone to enjoy...that doesnt mean that in the "event" that a flock of birds flys by and out of shooting direction of the fishermen should you have to wait to shoot?...heck no...start skybusting geese in the stratosphere so long as there is no risk to others around...maybe the sound of a 12 ga going off repeatedly will remind them you arent just there testing to see if your decoys float....had some canoers come up on our set last week...simutaneously some invisible ducks showed up away from the canoers and we started shooting (unfortunately missed all of them)...needless to say the canoers got a good workout that evening and possibly contenders for next olympics rowing team.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow this about the same argument that deer hunters have with us blowing up a public pothole when they have a stand right close. Hmmmm


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

John Singer said:


> Are you saying that you would intentionally disrupt the hunt of a fellow sportsman just to catch a fish?
> 
> I too both duck hunt and fish. If I was fishing, I would go well out of my way to avoid disrupting a fellow sportsman who was duck hunting.
> 
> I look at it this way, if somebody was duck hunting in a spot that I wanted to hunt, I would not set up to shoot over their decoys. I would go someplace else to hunt. Why would I fish near their somebody's hunting location? I would go somewhere else to fish.


I'm new to the site first off. I was giving some input on it from a fishermens pov. Not a hunters. Duck hunting is not like deer hunting where as the area is contaminated and game run out if you drive past a spot or stand. I'm sure some don't mind the boats keeping the ducks fling around. 75 yds is too close for a sportsman knowingly to fish the area of a hunter. Hope no offense was taken.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Nothing....the Lakes are open for all to use. Either you're screwing him or he's screwing you. Gonna have to be a little give and take IMO.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Ash said:


> I turned my card in early at HQ and talked to the DNR and lady at the desk. DNR took off in his truck headed to the East marsh last I saw. Our hunt was ruined by then. I wasn't paddling back out.


Sorry your hunt was ruined. I was down there the other day and witnessed the fisherman being asked to leave the area because they were fishing down there in the east marsh. Maybe some signage might be nice in order for those that don't know the rules?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

chemo13 said:


> Don't count on it! Jan 21st.


Nice.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

adam bomb said:


> Nothing....the Lakes are open for all to use. Either you're screwing him or he's screwing you. Gonna have to be a little give and take IMO.


A location on public water or land should be the privilege of the first person to occupy it that day. If the fishermen are there first, I duck hunt somewhere else. If the duck hunters are there first, I fish somewhere else. I really try not to mess up another person's hunt or fishing experience.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

adam bomb said:


> Sorry your hunt was ruined. I was down there the other day and witnessed the fisherman being asked to leave the area because they were fishing down there in the east marsh. Maybe some signage might be nice in order for those that don't know the rules?


Yea the signage says "no hunting or trapping without local permit" but the map says "no entry after sep1 without permit". So it's unclear but the hundreds of shots ringing out in the area should've been a clue.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

John Singer said:


> A location on public water or land should be the privilege of the first person to occupy it that day. If the fishermen are there first, I duck hunt somewhere else. If the duck hunters are there first, I fish somewhere else. I really try not to mess up another person's hunt or fishing experience.


I tend to agree with you, but on a lake that small you can't possibly expect not to have other traffic. It's an unrealistic expectation IMO. Personally, I'd just find another place to hunt. But if I did hunt it I would fully expect some sort of interference during the hunt given the tight quarters. If I'm a landowner on the lake and want to get up at 8 and go fishing I'm going to. I probably built on the lake for a reason. To utilize it.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

adam bomb said:


> I tend to agree with you, but on a lake that small you can't possibly expect not to have other traffic. It's an unrealistic expectation IMO. Personally, I'd just find another place to hunt. But if I did hunt it I would fully expect some sort of interference during the hunt given the tight quarters. If I'm a landowner on the lake and want to get up at 8 and go fishing I'm going to. I probably built on the lake for a reason. To utilize it.


...I'm a landowner on the lake, and I bought the house so I could fish/hunt it. The fishermen are not, not that it matters. Biggest reason I hunt there is it usually takes a lot more effort and manpower to pack up all the decoys, boat or layout blinds, and drive who knows how long to a hunting location, hike/paddle to the blind, and set up the decoys - all before sunrise. Living here, I can set decoys while the stars are still up, before anyone else is awake. I feel for everyone who has to go through that hassle, and understand why waterfowl hunts usually include several people.

I don't care if there are fishermen out there. I don't care if they choose to troll laps around the lake. I do care when they repeatedly get too close to a spread and enter a shooting lane. It's not safe for them, and it ruins the hunt.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

MC2 said:


> ...I'm a landowner on the lake, and I bought the house so I could fish/hunt it. The fishermen are not, not that it matters. Biggest reason I hunt there is it usually takes a lot more effort and manpower to pack up all the decoys, boat or layout blinds, and drive who knows how long to a hunting location, hike/paddle to the blind, and set up the decoys - all before sunrise. Living here, I can set decoys while the stars are still up, before anyone else is awake. I feel for everyone who has to go through that hassle, and understand why waterfowl hunts usually include several people.
> 
> I don't care if there are fishermen out there. I don't care if they choose to troll laps around the lake. I do care when they repeatedly get too close to a spread and enter a shooting lane. It's not safe for them, and it ruins the hunt.


I think the answer to your question is over at the neighbors. Sounds like it's time for a civil conversation. Otherwise I don't see your situation improving. Good luck....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ash said:


> Yea the signage says "no hunting or trapping without local permit" but the map says "no entry after sep1 without permit". So it's unclear but the hundreds of shots ringing out in the area should've been a clue.


Aren't all the areas posted "no entry after X date without permit" I thought they were? Yeah, time to update their signs.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

just ducky said:


> Aren't all the areas posted "no entry after X date without permit" I thought they were? Yeah, time to update their signs.


some are but the sign at the marsh parking lot (by obs tower) was an older one I guess. I made sure to check it before I left the parking area.


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> I tend to agree with you, but on a lake that small you can't possibly expect not to have other traffic. It's an unrealistic expectation IMO. Personally, I'd just find another place to hunt. But if I did hunt it I would fully expect some sort of interference during the hunt given the tight quarters. If I'm a landowner on the lake and want to get up at 8 and go fishing I'm going to. I probably built on the lake for a reason. To utilize it.


N


----------



## Watersmt (Jan 28, 2011)

No offense but a fisherman didn't get up before a duck hunter.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Well any resolution to the problem?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Watersmt said:


> No offense but a fisherman didn't get up before a duck hunter.


Really? That's funny since I see ramps backed up at 0400 sometimes. Must be a UP thing.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Really? That's funny since I see ramps backed up at 0400 sometimes. Must be a UP thing.


Really, I'll be sure to post Sunday morning when I'm heading out to timestamp it.


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

So let's see......fisherman have to deal with jets skiers, water skiers, kayakers, pleasure boaters, party boaters, other fishermen and duck hunters. Duck hunters have to deal with reduced numbers of fishermen and other duck hunters. I say do just that.....DEAL WITH IT! Until they close the lakes to all but duck hunters, DEAL WITH IT! Land hunters deal with hikers, bikers and other hunters. I do love the tough talk about shooting to keep fishermen away from YOUR area. That always works. Stop setting up your decoy spreads in MY fishing path. Sounds rediculous doesn't it? Deal with it. Shut up and hunt.


----------



## MC2 (Oct 2, 2017)

adam bomb said:


> Well any resolution to the problem?


Not so much. I haven't been able to get out for the past few weeks. But the last time I was out, there were more boats.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

MC2 said:


> Not so much. I haven't been able to get out for the past few weeks. But the last time I was out, there were more boats.


When are you going to post this in one of the fishing forums? I can't wait to see how that turns out...


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Jeffish74 said:


> I'm sure some don't mind the boats keeping the ducks fling around.


If boats are repeatedly running through rafts of ducks, they will leave for areas that are less traveled by boats.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I took a good 1/2 mile swing around some hunters on Anchor Bay earlier this week. No big deal. If the water is smaller, by necessity the leeway that can be given may be considerably less. It's called sharing. The OP stating that he owned property in the lake and the fisherman didn't, to me it speaks volumes about why he feels he doesn't need to share. He needs go go buy a whole private lake.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Go on whitetail forum, the Detroit River/Lake Erie fishing forum same sort of nonsense. It seems that common sense and respect are lacking in a lot of individuals we meet these days.


----------

